# where can i get finnex replacement plastic screws?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

lost some of the plastic screws that came with the fixture to secure the legs to the tank rim (the clear plastic ones), i think its my cats fault. where can i get replacements?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

HD has a few in their mini bins - screws and nails aisle.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Brafasco Fasteners in Ontario locations:
http://www.brafasco.com/locations.asp#on


----------

